# Creepy Monkey



## Lungfarmer (Aug 2, 2004)

I collect monkeys and was trying to get some pics of them and somehow this one didn't come out at ALL, hee hee, but it did come out very dark and creepy! It a carved wooden monkey wearing a carved wooden fez hat, heh heh. His eye's don't protrude or anything, no idea how it got highlighted like that while the rest was so dark.


----------



## Alison (Aug 2, 2004)

I should know better than to read this forum at night, now I'm going to have creepy monkey dreams!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 2, 2004)

oooohhh, scary.  That is pretty creepy.


----------



## Corry (Aug 6, 2004)

Freaky!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 6, 2004)

Looks almost ape meets fish :shock:


----------



## malachite (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm in the mood to go rent "12 Monkeys" now   

............or what's the other one with psycho monkey that was trained to help the paralyzed guy?


----------



## tekzero (Nov 11, 2004)

heres the scary monkey in my house....


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 11, 2004)

haha... monkey's are awesome :LOL:


----------



## Niki (Nov 11, 2004)

Hehee, mumin...  :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 13, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> I'm in the mood to go rent "12 Monkeys" now
> 
> ............or what's the other one with psycho monkey that was trained to help the paralyzed guy?



"The Monkey Shines"   

or how about 28days later, King Kong, Murder in the Rue Morge...more scary monkeys..

."AHHHH, you can still smell the monkey!"- Agent Dark Booty, Invader Zim.


----------



## Saeid (Nov 18, 2004)

I dont know, but something about the word MONKEY is hilarious! 

Hehehehe...


----------



## cactus waltz (Nov 29, 2004)

Resemblance is uncanny.


----------

